# Game 3: Kings vs. Spurs (4/28)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center>* vs  
(0-2)*.................*(2-0)

Arco Arena
April 28, 2006
7:00 PM PT
TV: ESPN2
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Bibby | Wells | Artest | Thomas | Miller





































Parker | Ginobili | Bowen | Duncan | Mohammed


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

This game can go one of two way IMO. Either we fit Artest in to what we were able to do in game 2 and come out with even more intensity after the disappointing loss, or Ron will dominate the ball, take bad shots and generally try to do to much and the Kings will have a letdown early, which, against the Spurs, will result in a sure loss. Gotta continue that Arco dominance- the series doesn't really begin until either someone loses at home or game 6. 

We need Martin on Parker and Artest on Manu (hopefully he'll be able to do something this time) basically the whole game, and Bibby and Miller have to wake up. Thomas, Shareef, Martin and Bonzi have to keep doing their thing too. And hopefully Duncan keeps playing badly (for him). 

Maybe with Artest back Bowen will be on him mostly and Bibby can get some looks, Bowen has his number right now. And maybe Bibby can try to not give up 5 open threes and commit 4 stupid TO's down the stretch. 

Oh yeah, and I don't want to see Jason Hart on the court at all (but I know that I will).

Did you guys ever notice that when we lose we always get blown out or get our hearts broken? Never any 12 point losses.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Series notes: Thomas feeling good about Kings' rebound - A competitive effort in Game 2 puts Sacramento back in the series, he says


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up next 



> *Kings vs. Spurs
> GAME 3*
> Details
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bounce-back time for Kings: Sacramento must slow Spurs' perimeter shooters 

Ailene Voisin: Arco is going to be wild; Artest needs to stay calm 

Series notes: Kings still fear misstep against injured Duncan


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana: :vbanana: KEVIN MARTIN! :vbanana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats to the kings fans...now we too know how it feels to throw a game away at the last second...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

In 14 years of watching basketball, that is... the best shot I have ever seen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> In 14 years of watching basketball, that is... the best shot I have ever seen.


Eh....I was more impressed with the steal...or rather, I was more angered by the steal.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, that was the best steal I have ever seen. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Now that was one heck of a game.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nobody giving bibby any credit??? he takes the blame for game two and maybe single-handidly STOLE game 3... 

although that play by martin was incredible! should have been a and1 too...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Awesome, Awesome ...*

This was one of the most entertaining and competitive games of ROUND ONE!!!!

Just awesome --- I turne away from the TV to only listen to the game, and I swear ... it sounded like BONZI and ARTEST carry the entire team; they were NOT to be denied.

ARTEST is a BEAST out there and it seemed that he and Bonzi had made a separate plan to WIN this game with HEART. They did it while playing with their team mates: Bibby and Miller made some KEY shots, but Bonzi and Ron were on fire. 

Just an awesome game ... right up there with the Cavs game against the Wizards on th same night. WHAT A NIGHT FOR THE NBA.

Brought back the excitement there was w/Webber, Jackson, Vlade and that group.

CONGRATULATIONS ... even if you don't win the series ... you are back. (I guess Sacramento is Ron's for the asking?)

OH, I don't want to take anything away from Duncan's game ... he was MAJOR out there and we know his foot is killing him. He brought the Spurs back and kept them in it until the last point. I thought he had lost something this year, but he showed HE STILL HAS IT.

I can't complain about this game at all ... oh ... and the FANS were HOT. I wish our fans could be as loud.

EDIT: How could I forget your Rookie --- Martin. That was a 'MAN-DRIVE' for the winning basket and it will do wonders for him throughout the rest of the series.

BTW --- thanks for the pictures. I was screaming las night. Haven't that excited since the Cavs game and before that --- it's been a very long time.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A K-Mart special: Martin's layup at buzzer draws Kings within 2-1 in series 











> With 27.4 seconds left in the fourth and the Spurs up 93-92, Kings coach Rick Adelman told his team to make a defensive stop.
> 
> There would be no fouling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLKzdXkZ8ZA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLKzdXkZ8ZA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

